# DLS RA40



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

For sale is a DLS RA40 Amp. Great SQ Amp. 

DLS Reference RA40 Car Amplifier | eBay

Thanks for looking. Also have a RA50. Check classified section.


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

bump. price drop for diyma members! $225 shipped!


----------

